# Wondering if anyone can help in my comic search



## Rob_Anon (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello to all, long time lurker, first time poster.

Hoping that at least someone on here will be able to help.

I am after a comic that i had for about a year before my harddrive got nuked, hoping that with a good description someone will identify it.

It starts off with a reptile (sure it was a dragon) in the park and is hungry, he finds some small cube and eats it, then gets a really bad thirst and drinks from the parks fountain where he slowly swells up.  In another location, a science lab is watching his progress, and a hot scientist reptile girl (again, maybe she's a dragon) is watching him, wanting to be with him and wants some of this drug for herself.

He eventually gets building size big and cant move, but he then rolls downhill into a resevoir and becomes football stadium size big.  The scientist girl then goes to the labs toilets and swallows the drug, getting bigger and bigger, and eventually joins him.

At the end of the comic a general wants the drug too so he can be all mighty and powerful, but then the comic ended.

Can anyone help!  This was one of my favorate furry comics!


----------



## Rob_Anon (Oct 3, 2008)

Not bumping, i have new info!  I think it may have been drawn by a man/woman/animal by the name of Graves?  Anyone?


----------



## Rob_Anon (Oct 6, 2008)

finally found it!  And it was right within the vaults of FurAffinity!

It is called "Free Lunch" and the artists page is here

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dnapalmhead/

I shall have to thank him later!


----------

